

Mattermark wasn’t a pivot. We completely started over, here’s what happened. - shravan
https://medium.com/private-markets/883efd58d65

======
loladesoto
Mattermark's a great example of building something you NEED today. love their
story and product, it's a game-changer.

i hope they develop a product for founders. we shouldn't have to crawl ALL OF
THE SITES just to do market/competitive research. it's time-consuming and
inefficient.

